# WANTED:  AndroSHRED (7-keto) transdermal LOGGERS by MuscleGELZ



## GYMnTONIC (Jul 18, 2017)

IronMagazine

*We are looking for 2-4 solid LOGGERS to log AndroShred.  The new transdermal 7-keto product by MuscleGELZ.  If possible we would like the log on 2 forums if possible (Ironmaglabs.com, anabolicminds.com, prohormoneforum.com or ironmagazine.com) in addition to this Forum*

You can view the product at www.musclegelz.com

*Please post up if you are interested!!!  Also please tag   @heavyiron and myself   @WesleyInman in your reponse.*

THANK YOU!!












Increase Energy & Focus
? Safe for Males & Females
? Enhance Fat Loss
? Increase Metabolism
? Cortisol Control
? TWO Month Supply Using 10 Pumps daily!



*7-KETO Dehydroepiandrosterone*

(100mg)

7-Keto-DHEA is unique among other derivatives of DHEA because of its oxygenated 7-position.
This molecular configuration imparts different characteristics to the molecule, and research reveals
that 7-keto-DHEA has multiple distinct effects in the body.



Increased Metabolism/Weight Loss

7-Keto-DHEA demonstrates documented thermogenic activity in rats. This is accomplished through the activation
of three thermogenic enzymes: Glycerol-3-Phosphate Dehydrogenase, Malic Enzyme and Fatty Acyl CoA Oxidase.
In keeping with the biological definition of thermogenesis, all three of these enzyme activations drive
energy-producing substrates in a direction of less efficient ATP production relative to heat production.
The enzymes also promote the utilization of fat stores for energy and heat production. This is the basis
for the ability of 7-keto-DHEA to enhance thermogenesis and, through that mechanism, accelerate the
utilization of fat stores for energy.

A 2007 study demonstrated that administration of 7-keto-DHEA to overweight adults in conjunction with a
calorie-restricted diet effectively reverses the decline in resting metabolic rate (RMR) normally associated
with dieting. 7-Keto-DHEA demonstrated an ability to increase RMR by 1.4% above baseline levels and
demonstrated a 5.4% increase in daily RMR when administered with a calorie-restricted diet.

7-Keto-DHEA achieves this thermogenic effect without cardiovascular or central nervous system side effects,
which are commonly seen with stimulant-associated thermogenic agents.




*Phosphatidyl Serine*

(300mg)

+ May improve mood, sleep & relaxation
? Supports memory function & cognition
? Boosts neuron health & communication

Phosphatidylserine (PS) is a naturally occurring phospholipid nutrient  that may possess performance-enhancing properties. Essential to the  functioning of all mammalian cells, PS is most concentrated in organs  with high metabolic activity, such as the brain, heart and liver.  Because most Americans do not consume large amounts of organ meat in  their diets, PS is often consumed as a dietary supplement.

Most PS supplementation studies have examined its influence on cognitive  and physical performance. These studies have been encouraging as most  have showed an increase in performance. Although PS was not originally  researched as an aid to weight control, results of early studies  examining its effects raise an interesting possibility that PS could  prevent weight gain, specifically by lowering cortisol levels.




*Camellia Sinensis*

(Green Tea Extract) (250mg)

Green tea can help mobilize fat from fat cells. In order to burn fat, it  must first be broken down in the fat cell and moved into the  bloodstream. The active compounds in green tea can aid in this process  by boosting the effects of some fat burning hormones. The main  antioxidant in tea, EGCG, can help inhibit an enzyme that breaks down  the hormone norepinephrine. When this enzyme is inhibited, the amount of  norepinephrine increases.

This hormone is used by the nervous system as a signal to the fat cells,  telling them to break down fat. Therefore, more norepinephrine leads to  a stronger signal being sent to the fat cell and more fat gets broken  down. Caffeine and EGCG (both found naturally in green tea) may actually  have a synergistic effect, because caffeine enhances another step in  the same pathway.

The end result is that the fat cell breaks down more fat, which is  released into the bloodstream and becomes available for use as energy by  cells that need it, like muscle cells.Bottom Line: The substances in  green tea increase levels of hormones that tell fat cells to break down  fat. This releases fat into the bloodstream and makes it available as  energy.




*ANDRO SHRED? TOPICAL DELIVERY SYSTEM*

Dimethyl Isosorbide (DMI) ? is a high purity solvent and carrier which  offers a safe, effective delivery enhancement mechanism for the active  ingredients in Andro Shred.
Ethoxydiglycol ? is a cosmetic grade solvent that conforms to the  current USP/NF monographs. Ethoxydiglycol is particularly appropriate  for skin care preparations where it acts as an excellent solvent and  carrier.
Propylene glycol ? is an organic compound that is used 2 primary  reasons. First, it has the traits of a humectant; it is able to absorb  and help the skin retain moisture. Second, it helps active ingredients  penetrate the skin.
Glycerin ? when used on skin works as humectant, which is why it attracts moisture onto your skin.
Carbomer ? helps to distribute and suspend the active ingredients in the Andro Shedgel.
Triethanolamine (TEA) ? Helps the water-soluble and oil-soluble  ingredients blend better. TEA neutralizes fatty acids and solubilizes  oils and other ingredients that are not completely soluble in water.




DIRECTIONS

Apply 4-6 pumps of ANDRO SHRED? twice daily (TWO Month Supply Using 10  Pumps daily!) to the arms, shoulders or abdominal area one or two times  daily. Other areas may be used such as the forearms, back and inner  thighs. Ensure the areas are clean and free from excessive hair.


----------



## ROID (Jul 19, 2017)

Have you used it personally ?


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Jul 19, 2017)

ROID said:


> Have you used it personally ?



Not this version, no sir.

It hasn't come out yet.

But TD 7-keto yes.  TD's are estimated to have 25-30% absorption compared to say oral digestion which they estimate 3-5%.

This will be a huge huge selling compound!!


----------



## Arnold (Jul 19, 2017)

ROID said:


> Have you used it personally ?



We are expecting to have this in stock next week!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Jul 29, 2017)

^^ about to choose loggers on the forums. 

Anyone that is on this forum and a few others interested?!


----------

